# Summer smocks???



## Paul.J (30 Jun 2010)

What do you wear when turning in this hot weather to protect yourselves,and stop those shavings geting under your clothes :?: 
I have a turning smock but it is made of the thick heavy cotton and gets too warm this weather.
Are there lighter smocks available for this hotter weather :?:


----------



## CHJ (30 Jun 2010)

Get the girls to make you one out of lightweight cotton :twisted: 
I have a slightly thinner one which gets selected for part of the year.

Must admit to not bothering to wear one at times this weather, just have to remember to check who's about before I strip off in the back yard to shake the worst off, mind you, have to be quick else YKW is likely to turn the hose on me. :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Jun 2010)

I have a thin cotton one Sue made up but as often as not I strip to the waist. With a pair of shorts it's relatively easy to shake any bits out before going indoors.

p[ete


----------



## NikNak (30 Jun 2010)

an old T shirt, shorts, and no socks or shoes..... just bare foot... :shock: 


works for me.... 



Nick


----------



## Lightweeder (30 Jun 2010)

What about us females - it's real problem I tell you :?


----------



## CHJ (30 Jun 2010)

Lightweeder":2ro8mgvl said:


> What about us females - it's real problem I tell you :?



Fingers and Spinny wood is bad enough some other visions :shock:


----------



## Lightweeder (30 Jun 2010)

Oh p..lease :roll:


----------



## duncanh (1 Jul 2010)

T shirt and shorts but always steel toe cap shoes.

A JPS powercap helps keep air moving over my face so that cools a little but the top of my head still tends to get too hot. 
When the weather is at it's hottest I open up the shed window coverings (hinged sheets of ply since I got broken into a few years back) and put a large fan in the gap to keep air moving.
I've also installed a kitchen extractor fan high up on an end wall. Not sure if it makes much difference though


----------



## wabbitpoo (1 Jul 2010)

I have to say, working in bare feet is a nasty accident waiting to happen! I alway wear my steel toes, even if in shorts.


----------



## loz (1 Jul 2010)

NikNak":p85dsu6w said:


> an old T shirt, shorts, and no socks or shoes..... just bare foot... :shock:
> 
> 
> works for me....
> ...



Till you drop a skew

:shock: :shock:


----------



## wizer (1 Jul 2010)

I don't actually own a Smock yet. It's one of those boring things I can't bring myself to buy. Tools is much more fun 

I always turn\workshop in an old Polo Shirt in the summer. The shavings don't bother me particularly. Having the workshop in an attached garage means I can shake off in the workshop and then step straight into the kitchen. Where I promptly get shouted at to go back and put some effort into the shaking off :lol:

When my dear wife was out the other day I had the roller door up about a foot and the kitchen door held open, sending a lovely breeze through from the open garden door. We won't mention how much trouble I was in when said wife returned 



duncanh":1lv3e5uj said:


> T shirt and shorts but always steel toe cap shoes.
> 
> A JPS powercap helps keep air moving over my face so that cools a little but the top of my head still tends to get too hot.



I'm finding the air is getting very warm, almost hot, from the JSP. It has led to me not wearing it as much when I'm not turning as I do in the winter.


----------



## Lightweeder (1 Jul 2010)

wizer":ws6odpd4 said:


> I don't actually own a Smock yet. It's one of those boring things I can't bring myself to buy. Tools is much more fun



I'm of the same mind wizer. However, we should have one. Can anyone recommend one - or are they all much the same :?: .....and do they do 'small' :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (1 Jul 2010)

Ive got the axminster one and its pretty good, but it is too hot to wear at the mo - I just wear a t shirt (and combats and tectors) and brush off before i go indoors

The dog loves to come in the 'shop with me and she will go running back into the lounge covered in shavings and shake herself vigourously :shock: - maybe doggy smocks are the way foward :lol:


----------



## Lightweeder (1 Jul 2010)

What I need is some sort of bib that attaches to the Airshield :-k


----------



## colin macdiarmid (1 Jul 2010)

I got mine from here http://www.lovellworkwear.com/woodturningsmocks.htm


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jul 2010)

Not much protection going on by the looks of it :shock: 

As mentioned in the other thread about Iroko.
I was just in my T-shirt the other day turning the Yew vase and i noticed my arms feeling a strange sensation with the fine dust that had settled on them.So it just got me thinking about getting covered up more but as cool as possible this hot weather.



> Speanwoody wrote


Is it the light weight one you have SW :?: 
Lovell were at Yandles as well at the last show.I should have enquired then :roll:


----------



## CHJ (1 Jul 2010)

Lightweeder":h16ihscr said:


> What I need is some sort of bib that attaches to the Airshield :-k



How about a lightweight Cotton housecoat or Op' Theater type gown if you don't want the pockets full of shavings in the former.
Might need a bit of velcro around the wrist though.


----------



## Lightweeder (2 Jul 2010)

Trouble is, Chas, it's got to come right up under the chin. You won't believe this 8) but I'm tucking kitchen towel under the Airshield elastic at the moment. Not pretty, but it works.


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

Lightweeder":27n2g5wd said:


> Trouble is, Chas, it's got to come right up under the chin. You won't believe this 8) but I'm tucking kitchen towel under the Airshield elastic at the moment. Not pretty, but it works.



On occasions that this is necessary I use a buff https://www.buffwear.co.uk/catalogue/in ... Path/51_52 which basically a tube that can be worn arround the neck, these are availabler from outdoor , camping , and motorbike shops but anyone who is reasonably handy with a sewing machine couldf make themselves one cheaper


----------



## Lightweeder (2 Jul 2010)

Well, that's given me an idea. I have something like that lying around. Thanks BSM.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jul 2010)

Could you not wear a shirt on backwards the collar cold possibly tuck up under the mask then.?

pete


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

Bodrighy":1jedjpxz said:


> Could you not wear a shirt on backwards the collar cold possibly tuck up under the mask then.?
> 
> pete



wouldnt the sleves be a bit awkward tho - you could wear a fencers jacket too but that would be a tad hot (and probably ncost more than a smock)


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jul 2010)

big soft moose":2lqiz5t6 said:


> Bodrighy":2lqiz5t6 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you not wear a shirt on backwards the collar cold possibly tuck up under the mask then.?
> ...



A bit of Velcro or elastic would sort the sleeves out if you mean dangling and catching. Shirts tend to be thin so not too hot and if only buttoned up halfway could be slipped over the head and still provide protection from bits at the front.

Pete


----------



## Lightweeder (2 Jul 2010)

......or just give up and catch up on the gardening.


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Jul 2010)

I just wear sandals, shorts, an Axminster smock, with nowt under it, and a fan blowing from the left side. The temps here have been well up over 30 and with the windows open it's OK. If it gets too hot I just cool it in our swimming pool 8) 8) 8) 

As for stripping off and shaking it all about before I go in the house, no problem 'cause it's been a while since I've worn a shirt in or around the house for a while now..


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Jul 2010)

A lot of the time i only wear underpants.The other day my wife thought it was funny when a mate and his wife came around she said he is in his workshop.
I sensed somebody was there when i heard the laughing.
Not a pretty sight.

Regards George


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Jul 2010)

Where do you keep yer pencil George??? :roll:


----------



## wizer (2 Jul 2010)

George Foweraker":22t1dp7v said:


> A lot of the time i only wear underpants.The other day my wife thought it was funny when a mate and his wife came around she said he is in his workshop.
> I sensed somebody was there when i heard the laughing.
> Not a pretty sight.
> 
> Regards George



It's the naked woodturner!!  You'll be on the telly next :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (2 Jul 2010)

So apart from turning practically starkers,apart for an airshield,and toe cap boots,no one wears a lightweight smock,or anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Jul 2010)

I do have a couple of lightweigh smocks they are medical smocks like surgeons wear.
i cant remember where i got them they are light blue.

Regards George


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Jul 2010)

I really have the feeling that this thread is taking a downturn?

Don't look ladies!!  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

George Foweraker":3qhalsro said:


> I do have a couple of lightweigh smocks they are medical smocks like surgeons wear.
> i cant remember where i got them they are light blue.
> 
> Regards George



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-NEW-MEDICAL-S ... 5192dc79a2


----------



## Lightweeder (3 Jul 2010)

You'd still have shavings going down the neck :? Nice enough, though.


----------



## George Foweraker (3 Jul 2010)

The ones i have do up around the neck so they must be avalable somewhere.


----------



## Dan-K (3 Jul 2010)

George Foweraker":3ep2cwsc said:


> I do have a couple of lightweigh smocks they are medical smocks like surgeons wear.


I believe George is referring to surgical gowns, like this.






The disposable ones are very light, but I suppose they may not be particularly durable. 
There is a polycotton one at Medisave that I believe is washable and would be likely to last better. Medisave are a decent company in my experience.


----------



## Soulfly (3 Jul 2010)

This is the answer to all your summer smock problems. As you can see it is specially air conditioned and you have all round head protection from those exploding bowls.


----------



## colin macdiarmid (3 Jul 2010)

what about a fishermans smock along these lines
http://www.british-outdoors.co.uk/acata ... 4wodVinarw


----------



## dannykaye (3 Jul 2010)

big soft moose":38rhu28c said:


> you could wear a fencers jacket too but that would be a tad hot (and probably ncost more than a smock)



modern ones are basically kevlar armour and bloody hot, also expensive. But would be a good protective solution. This is about £42 

http://www.leonpaul.com/acatalog/Mens_Spartan_Range_Jacket.html



The smocks my dentist wears look the business 
http://www.matrixuniforms.co.uk/Hea...paulette_Bars_Classic_White__MH12_WH_.47.html you can even have epaulettes but short sleeved


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. :shock: :? 
Had a look in a local builders merchants today at their clothing and it all is pretty heavy duty wear.
I keep saying it but i suppose it would be just as well to insulate the shop.
Does that really keep it cool in the summers hot months/days :?:


----------



## George Foweraker (3 Jul 2010)

Yes it makes a big differance.Mine is insulated and double glazed.
It is comfortable in summer and needs very little heating in winter.

Regards George


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jul 2010)

Thanks George.
What sort of shop build have you got :?: 
Shed,garage,brick wood :?:


----------



## Steve Jones (3 Jul 2010)

As we've already discussed Paul, I only insulated my garage door and it makes a big improvement. Well worth doing IMO.

Steve


----------



## George Foweraker (3 Jul 2010)

Hello Paul.

My workshop is 24' x 12' 3/4 treated boarding on 3" x 2" studding.
The walls doors and roof are Insulated with 3" foil backed insulation.
The inside walls and roof are covered with 3/4 plywood.
There is a 6' and 4' double glazed plastic windows and 4 double glazed roof lights.
The floor is a 6" thick reinforced concrete raft.
There are 18 double sockets and an alarm system.
This workshop was constructed about 3 years ago ready to spend my retirement in so no expense was spared.
I recon the saving on heating will pay for the insulation in a couple of years.
The inside of my workshop will be featured in the Woodturning mag soon 
next month i think.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (3 Jul 2010)

Similar to George, in really hot weather I do not wear anything at all apart from my Airshield.

Whats the point?

In all the years I have only ever had one person walk in unannounced and she merely started talking to me as if it was quite normal! BTW she is still a friend!

From the safety point of view I can understand wearing something so I do use my visor.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2010)

Looks a nice workshop George and will look forward to seeing it in the mag.
Can i ask why you chose a timber build :?:


----------



## George Foweraker (4 Jul 2010)

Hi Paul.

As i am a bricklayer by trade it would have been cheaper and easier to have built a brick workshop.
Then i would have needed planning permission and that is expensive.
I am pleased that i decided to do it in wood as i think it looks better being at the bottom of the garden.
Also if you notice i have built it down in a bit of a hole which means it is not obtrusive to neighbours.
There is a 2 mtr fence all round our garden and the roof can hardly be seen from neighbouring gardens.
Another thing i forgot to mention is all the insulation and double glazing makes it quite sound proof.
I think it is very important to consider neighbours when planning a workshop.
Nobody needs complaints to the local council or to fall out with neibours.

Regards George


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks George.  
I have a shed extension built onto the back of my garage and did think about moving into their for my turning.This i could do now with the Vicmarc and would be more easily to insulate and do have some natural light.So something else for me to think about :roll:


----------

